# Advice on decision to descale 2nd hand Nuovo Simonelli Appia compact



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, hoping someone can provide advice on whether I should spend money descaling a coffee machine (Nuova Simonelli Appia compact GRP 2) which I purchased with a coffee trailer or put the money to purchasing a new machine. The machines history is unclear, built on 2010 and at least 3 owners. Also no water filter system used by previous two owners , approx 2yrs. However I've tested the machine for 1 hr and all seems to be working fine.

Any advice welcomed!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Where was machine used & where are you based ?...hard water or soft water areas ?


----------



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

Hard water areas yes!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Full workshop service no question.


----------

